# fluid cover thingy



## betterwaystodie (Dec 29, 2004)

does anybody have the plastic cover from an s3 that covers the washer fluid and something else...i forget....
lemme know.....


----------



## betterwaystodie (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: fluid cover thingy (betterwaystodie)*

bump


----------

